# Auger drill bit stop DIY



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Auger drill bit stop DIY*

*Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
in less than an hour!

Yesterday Brit Andy posted some pictures of deep stops for auger bits, I do have a deep stop as you can read in his blog, but I always like to take the challenge of making tools that everyone else can make after and so I spend an hour today, and here comes the result.









This was what I thought of, and made a sketch after the write with Andy.









Here the one I have from Eclipse.









Some drill bits and the parts I was thinking of using.
Hardwood, a long dowel and a screw and nut.









Finding the right size of drill for the job.









Marking the middle.









Drill for the dowel.
Two holes, one close to the mount for small bits and one a little more out for the larger.
(This makes no sense, but it will later).









Marking for small bit diameter.









For two sizes.
(Perhaps more clear now?).









Finding the center so A hole can be drilled through the holder.









Now hole is made and it's cut to size.









Split it in two with a saw.









The screw and nut mounted and the screw cut to length.









Rounding the holder, just for the pleasure.









Sanding.









And my since I'm Danish I choose this oil…
(Shut up MaFe).









Wax.
(This one is amazing btw).









Here how it looks when mounted on an auger drill bit.









Set the deepness and tighten the nut.









Then drill.









Until touch down.
That's it !!!









You can use a wing nut instead of this fancy finger version.

As you could see this is a fast and easy project, I spend more time making the blog than the deep stop…

Hope this little pot of the blue blog can inspire others to make tools them self,

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I always melt before that wood/brass combo.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I was wondering how long it'll take you to tackle this one after Brit's blog post.

Mads- is the stop turning with the bit in a circle? or is it stationary (the way it looks to me is that it turns around the bit if it's tightened against it which could be difficult to use)?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Laughs yes I had to try the challange… I am a child and love to play ping pong with Andy.

It turns with the bit that is why I made grades of holes, on the picture it is in the outer hole so a big circle, but if you put it close it can be close to the bit. It is not difficult to use, but yes on a surface that are not straight this miodel might be not perfect, but at this price we expect not perfection, smile.

I also love hardwood and brass, it makes simple things look nice, and I want to use it just for the pleasure, the brass is from your place in Paris Thomas.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


*Mads* - Is that the best you could come up with? I was expecting at least a laser and maybe a flashing light and buzzer when you reached full depth. LOL.

And now would everyone please join me in 5 minutes silence for that poor auger bit. (Andy ducks.) 

Seriously though, I think you did a great job.

*Purplev* - I don't think it would get in the way as the whole thing is turning with the brace. The sweep handle would never hit it because it is moving at the same speed.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I was just thinking working in more tight areas than in the middle of a board where this might hit adjacent parts, OR since it is turning on the surface of a board - might mar the work piece. (really all I'm trying to do is push Mads to build another version)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


*Purplev* - I like the way you're thinking. Version 2 Mads?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I'll post my version on Friday.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Actually, why wait until the weekend. Ladies and gentlemen, from a hotel room in Denmark, I give you the very latest in auger bit depth stops. It comes in a range of sizes to suit any size bit.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


NICE Andy. simplicity at its best thought it lacks the hardwood and brass touch (for your consideration)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


And now you just raised the price tenfold Andy :-(
but maybee they will be worth collecting now …. LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


*Mads* - Could this be an upgrade to the dowel?










There's no charge for my genius.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


...and for the animal lovers, how about a depth stop dog? Trained to bark when you reach your chosen depth.










Ok, I need to lay off the mini bar now.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


You guys are funny, like a buch of boys in the playground, I'm trying to figure who'serve it is now ::: )))))


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...











OK boys.
Here is the upgraded Version II
Telescopic sight, compass to find the hole, laser next to the hole…, background music pod, reflex for safety…
I call this version bull's eye.









Some neck troubles might be reality as you need to turn the head with the brace…
The earplugs for the pod might get caught in the brace.









The North South will turn as you drill.









Tested on animals, and the test failed.

Hope will keep the wet dreams wet.

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Yeah Pete, we've got a virtual design symposium going here. Its that social networking theory called *'The wisdom of Crowds' * put forward by author James Surowiecki. It discusses why the many are smarter than the few, referring to the aggregation of information in groups, resulting in decisions that are often better than could have been made by any single member of the group.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Pete the serve was mine!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Mads I think your scope is a bit off. ROFLMAO


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


As for the iPod earphones Mads, isn't it time you went Bluetooth?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Yeps, that why the mosquito needed to give it's life in the testing.
May it rest in peace.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Red spot, blue tooth - you are just green of envy!
;-)_o~


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


GREEN WITH ENVY AM I?


> ?


 Yeah, you're right actually. How can I compete with that? You have a workshop full of supplies and countless tools, both vintage and modern and I have a mini bar!!!!

Oh well, I guess I'll have to pop open a Carlsberg Sort Guld now.

CHEERS!!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


CHEERS I will follow your example my friend, and thank you for the little challenge, it was fun, now I'm tired and will grab that beer and go to bed.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


what about using this one …. it has the laserlight .. though it doesn´t flash when hitting the depth
indstead the light goes out with a bang and the drill will stop automatic nomatter how hard you try to continue 
ooh yah it has the new double sound factor too when the bang arive immediately after a big AAAUCH
when the spear end start to go into the hand and the user slip the handle witsh resulting the drill to stop


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


You know there is another way, (cant understand why you didnt think of it) use your drill press & simply set the stop, year I know I know, that would turn us all into pumpkins as our brains creativity stopped functioning by not looking for a more complicated method, but then you have to ask if the direction of this creativity is realy increasing the brain cells #$%^&*()_
I am hiding under my desk in case my laptop disentergrates with a return salvo
::: ))))))


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


To minimize all those safety problems, the contraption … uh, I mean … Super Drill 2000 … should be vise mounted. Then you feed the stock into it by hand, whilst looking through the scope and guided by the laser of course.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


waow you are fast Mads … LOL

Dennis


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


"Not Only for drilling holes…. it'll SAVE YOUR LIFE!"


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Ok, this is the best I could come up with given my limited resources. As you can see, I only have a spoon bit with me, but the chips are flying!!!!










Hope it brings a smile.


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Hi mads, the bull's eye version looks awesome!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


this made my day. The i-pod scoped stop was great.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


You guys are to much! I needed a good laugh tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


You guys crack me up! I would love to travel to your shop, Mafe and pick your brain.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


now that is a serious carvingspoon Andy 
where did you found the brace …...in the antic store with the name earlyer than 1723


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


*Dennis *- As you can see, it is heavily pitted so it must be early 19th century.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


still not a bad score


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I'm on my way to the dentist but just saw your brace Andy! I love it! Dennis you are completely wrong, it's a space brace 2012 for digging out Mars, constructed by lightweight foil and the spoon is a completely new design from NASA and cost the sum of 13.3454.76543.123,378 Dollar to invent, you are officially discovered Andy, you are a spy, but became too much happy for fame and now told the secret in a moments fame madness. 
I'm not stupid as you see, I really figured you out!
But my ohhh Andy, now I'm really jealous, I will never find one of these on E-bay…
You're the best, you are my hero!
Smiles and of to be drilled, hopefully not with a hand brace.
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


OK, I think MaFe really lost it now!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Hopefully not your teeth.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Yes you've seen through me Mads, I am a spy. They call me double 'O' 7 1/2 - licensed to thrill. Woodworking is just a cover.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


;-) I cant speak now! Back from the dentist… Auuuuch.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I brought the old English brace there so they had a big laugh when I walked in the door with that in my hand, and said I had a tooth that needed drilling. (She used her own, said it was not clean enough, I'm a bit insulted, should have brought one of yours).


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


mads I dont care even a little bit about the depth of hole as I always drill out the other side. But I would like to see more of the turning saw that is in the back ground of one shot. phil


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


You guys crack me up…

That looks like quartersawn Jatoba. Nice!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...












http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46219

I was told it was mahogany…

Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Neat idea, Mads!


----------



## Annushka (Oct 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


You are so much fun to look at. I'm so jealous. Can't wait when I'm retired so I can do what I want or what I can at that point. :}


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


CJ, Smíle here.

Annushka, yes I am a child, a big one! Once you get retired you wish you could go to work, so smile every day.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## woodbladeguy (Jan 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


totally agree, it really does made my day. Sometimes we think of dumb things just to fill some burning desire in us - like doing screws and saws for chairs or even do drilling parts. I love the ipod with that clipers..LOL. it might be good if added a *core bit in that drills*. that would be fun to watch.

anyways, anyone care to have a diamond core bit? recommend this one.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Hi woodbladeguy,
I almost forgot this blog, and it sure made me smile to re read it.
Yes a diamond core bit in shiny gold might be the next add on.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


I think I need to make one of these next time I need a break from cutting dovetails for bookcases. Thanks for the amusement, brother Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Big smile dear Dave, yes I actually use it from time to time and it's always a really useful tool.
Your are becoming a dove tale master, you know the 10.000 hours make a master.
Big smile dear Dave, brother Dave. ;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


What fun it is to rediscover old blogs. Was it really that long ago? Wow!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Auger drill bit stop DIY*
> 
> *Auger drill bit stop DIY blog*
> in less than an hour!
> ...


Hi Andy,
Yes I also had a trip yesterday, realizing some of my old blogs are ten years old!
Quite fun as I kind of started from scratch back then and it makes me realize how much one can learn in ten years, but also how many tools on can end up owning in ten years. Laugh.
Saw also some of the blogs had more than 90.000 views, so my dream of inspire, must some how had come true, this fills me up with great joy and gratefulness.
Yes we have had a long travel together you and I.
Smiles dear Andy,
Mads


----------

